# Water bottle conversion



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone done a conversion on the Cherub to run directly from bottled water (Ashbeck) , or can envisage any shortfalls

Gaz


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

it might work ok as long as the bottle of water is in the right place - too far below the machine and the pump might not have enough guts to draw the water up. I'd be interesred to know if that would work: if, for instance, you were to put the water bottle in the cupboard under the machine.

Do let uss know the results of any experiments you carry out!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Nic

The water bottle would be on the same level as the machine so probably drawing only about 10 cm more to the bottom of a 5 litre bottle of water.Will need to extend the suction pipe and maybe fit a simple none return valve

Gaz


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

That sounds like it might work! Good luck


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It will be fine....the only problem "might" be priming when hot if you let the water run out...some machines will, some won't. Other than that it will work fine.


----------

